
Data analysis of Australian patent firms - hindsights
https://www.jphwang.com/australian-patent-filings-by-firms-1/
======
hindsights
Over the last few months, I've answered a few questions on how to choose a
patent firm / attorney, and I've also been working on some data analysis / viz
stuff on the side.

So I thought I'd combined the two and look at the publicly available data on
Australian patent firms and filing data. I found it quite interesting, and it
might be helpful if you're looking to find an Australian firm to work with.

I intend to cover data analysis by technology areas / classifications in
another part. Let me know if you have any other questions though. Thanks!

